# Show Seasons Almost Here!!



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Is anyone else chomping at the bit to get in the show ring? 
We have to wait until March to get our tails back in there. We've had plenty of time for excercise and coat conditioning so we are hoping to do really well this year!

So far we're planning on the Piedmont Kennel Club shows and the GSDCGC Specialties in Charlotte.

Anyone else coming to either of those??


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Molly won't be showing in the states for another year yet. I was having serious withdrawl when Grace had her pups lol. We started up again 2 weekends ago but our next show isn't until Feb 22-25
....I'm counting days lol., and praying for a balmy weekend. I hate wearing a dress when it's cold.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Well good luck when you get back in there!!!

I havnt decided what I'm going to be wearing in the ring this year....


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Heading to the ring in April here. May hit a March match for a little warm up!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Are you coming to the Southeast Futurity in Forest City, AR? I grew up in the GSDC of Memphis club and will be helping out at the shows.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm not. I will be staying local this season.

Daphne, have you ever shown at Bel-Clair fair grounds? My husband grew up on Church st, beside it and his aunt still lives there.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quoteaphne, have you ever shown at Bel-Clair fair grounds? My husband grew up on Church st, beside it and his aunt still lives there.


Lots of times. I have done my share of winning there too. Doll finished her championship there last year.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats to cool! I have never been to a show there but I did see that they hold them there. We only go up once every couple years now.
Well, now you know, if you see some crazy lady on the street next to it, screaming and chasing after a Chihuahua, that would be my aunt.... from marriage of course LOL!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I can't wait. I've got my new guy and I hope he'll be ready. Our debut will be at West. Penn Kennel Club on 3/30 (I think). We've been going to class every week, but he haven't been out conditioning yet. I just can't take the cold.


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

11 days and counting lol. Oh and I have the numbers for all 4 days
Feb 22 2-4-1-0
23 4-5-1-0
24 6-8-1-0
25 5-6-1-0


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

LUCKY ROMANCE!


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Today, then tomorrow and then... IT"S SHOW TIME!!!!!!!!







for 4 days


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Hi Melissa,

I will be at the Charlotte specialties the end of March. Not sure who I am entering yet though ;-) Hope to see you there. I love their shows and show site. 
The following weekend I will be up in Delaware Valley for the Mid-Atlantic Futurity/Maturity.
I'm excited!!!

Catherine


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Good Luck at your shows everybody!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Catherine I am soooo ecited!!

We have met before in Greenville. I have the big sable boy who was just starting out last year. I cam eto the match that your club held.

I dont know if Im putting Camo in the Charlotte specialty. But I am definently coming to support our club.
If my handler decides to go, I may give it a shot.... or may even BEG Lynda to take him in


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Yep, I remember meeting both of you. We missed you guys this year. We had a great time this past weekend!! 
Lynda won't be in Charlotte but Gene will, you can beg him LOL )
I coming to support the club, and to give my handler a chance to work T before the Maturity.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Ahhhh yay!!! I just found out that Paige is coming to Charlotte to handle for me so it looks like Camo will be in the ring FINALLY!!

I dont think I am putting him under Hamm. He sounds like he wouldnt put Camo up because of his 1 missing tooth. Dont want to waste an entry fee.

Still undecided about the specialties/ab in Raleigh 2 weeks before Charlotte though.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CMorton We missed you guys this year.


We'll be there this summer I'm sure....

And now that I have a handler, I wont have to beg Gene LOL! Lucky him huh??!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Oh good, I've been wanting to meet Paige!!
Wonder if she would handle my young boy, I'll have to email her.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I love her to death, and I hate to speak for her, but I am sure she would handle your boy... do you need her email addy?
Shes a doll and a talented gal at that.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I have yet to meet her, but I've corresponded by email a few times.
Yay!! I booked the 6 to 9 pup dog class for my baby Bahstun with her.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm sure you will be pleased! Good luck!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Thanks , you too!!
Will see you there!
Will you be at the Atlanta or N.Georgia matches early March?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont think so. Hubby has limited my shows this year







I have to pick and choose when and where I enter because this dog really needs to finish. I have only gotten through the first part of April figured out. But I am planning on Greenville in the summer. Nice location and numbers..... and PEOPLE!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Tell hubby the matches in the early part of March don't count LOL , they are fun matches to perfect his ring training.
Do you show him mainly in all-breeds? How old is Camo?
After these Futurity/Maturity shows we'll prob be focusing on more performance events until they mature. 
T prob has another full year before he is going to really be competitive, and Bahstun.....he's just a mess ).


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Today at The Ontario Breeder's Association Show Romance's Absolute Perfection (7 months ) took Best of Breed over a male special with his ROMC!!!!!







Molly is now up to 6 points, and still has 3 days left of showing this weekend!!!!!
I'll have her picture tomorrow to post.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations, Romance, on your wins!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Congrats Romance, that's Wonderful!!!!
Here's to a **** of a weekend ))!!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CMortonDo you show him mainly in all-breeds? How old is Camo?


I do show in mostly ab... and he will be 3 in May.

Hubby is such a drag sometimes LOL! But gotta keep him in order to afford my hobbies!!

Congrats Romance!!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Can't wait to see him in Charlotte ), I love a nice sable!!


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats, and good luck on the rest of the weekend!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

How bout' this for a nice sable???

Also, Paige has a nice little sable bitch she may enter.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

What a nice boy Melissa!!!
I've tried to download his pedigree on your website but I can't get it to do it for me, can you email it to me?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

http://members.aol.com/gsdbahira/COHOSH1.html

It came up for me, but here is a link to Threeses site, Cohosh's page, it has it on there. Goo Goo doll is now ROM.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

oh, forgot, should have put the puppies page link, cause that what he is...sorry. Just go to puppy page on her site. Camo is the one in the red collar, the site hasnt been updated.


----------



## Romance (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you. i posted her picture in the brags part


----------

